# Uber Macro #115



## 480sparky (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 6, 2012)

Dog tag or other embossed metal? Or stamped, like a coin.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 6, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ........Or stamped, like a coin.




Sigh. And here I thought I'd disguised it enough with lighting.  Took me longer to create the focus stack & post it!!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 6, 2012)

Shwingggg!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry I guessed faster than stacking your focusing!


----------



## sm4him (Aug 6, 2012)

Dang, Bitter, how'd you do that?!?!


----------



## Animaniac888 (Aug 6, 2012)

Bitter is officially a psychic.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 6, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:


> Bitter is officially a psychic.




I'm searching my house for hidden cameras.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 6, 2012)

Honestly, I just guessed based on the refraction, and pattern of the "scratches". I've seen it before on various stamped/embossed metal items, such as dog tags and coins.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 6, 2012)

If by sorcery, you mean experience from my dad's sheet metal shop, and my years as a jeweler working with metals, then, yeah!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 6, 2012)

It's his jeweler experience. 
I'd have never gotten this until the second image. Sparky, you have gotten GOOOOOOD at these. I rarely guess them now!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 6, 2012)

That's because he's Über close. The fascinating thing is these images resemble many things, but our perception of scale is often quite off.  They are HARD to GUESS!


----------



## groan (Aug 7, 2012)

HES A WITCH!!
BUUURN HIM!


----------

